# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Απλά πρέπει να αποδεχτώ το γεγονός..

## girl1988

Είμαι άχρηστη σε όλα. Η ζωή μου δεν έχει νόημα. Πιστεύω πλέον ακράδαντα πως είναι εφικτό λόγω dna και γονιδίου να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι παντελώς άχρηστοι, όπως είμαι εγώ.. Όλη μέρα κοιμάμαι και σερφάρω στο νετ. Αυτή είναι κατά βάσην η ζωή μου... Δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα και σε τίποτα δεν είμαι καλή. Ελπίζω κι εύχομαι να πεθάνω σύντομα... Έχω βέβαια όνειρα, όπως το να παντρευτώ΄και να κάνω ένα παιδάκι, αλλά πώς θα το μεγαλώσω το παιδί και πώς θα ανταπεξέλθω σε ένα νοικοκυριό χωρίς διάθεση κι ενώ θα κοιμάμαι όλη μέρα? Τίποτα.. ένα γαμώτο απλά για τα χρόνια που περνούν.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Δεν εισαι αχρηστη σε ολα και η ζωη εχει το νοημα που της δινουμε ο καθενας επειδη ετσι γουσταρουμε. Απλα ακομα δεν ξερεις τι γουσταρεις...τι σε κανει να αισθανεσαι ανετα στο πετσι σου, τι θα σε κανει να ξυπνας με ορεξη καθε πρωι. Η ξερεις και δεν αισθανεσαι ανετα με αυτο, δεν εισαι συμφιλιωμενη με τον εαυτο σου και καθεσαι και σκεφτεσαι θα επρεπε να ημουν ετσι η αλλιως η να κανω το ενα και το αλλο...δεν εχει ομως θα επρεπε. Το "θα επρεπε" σε εμποδιζει να ανακαλυψεις τι μπορεις να κανεις οντως. Το οτι ολη μερα κοιμασαι και σερφαρεις στο νετ δε λεει τιποτα απο μονο του, τι νομιζεις οτι κανουν σημερα οι ανθρωποι οταν περνανε περιοδους θλιψης; Φυσιολογικο ειναι. Μπορει να μη σου αρεσει αυτη η απαντηση αλλα τρωγοντας ερχεται η ορεξη. Πρεπει να το παρεις αποφαση. 
Ας πουμε το ονειρο σου λες ειναι να κανεις μια οικογενεια...οκ δεκτο. Ας ειναι. Τι φανταζεσαι οτι χρειαζεται να κανεις για να ανταπεξελθεις και να εχεις μια ωραια υγιη οικογενεια; Ξεκινα να τα κανεις. Ας πουμε πρεπει να ανταποκρινεσαι σε καποια καθηκοντα/καποιες ευθυνες. Στα εσοδα και τη δουλεια δεν θα αναφερθω (δε ξερω αν εχεις) γιατι ειναι ο βαρυτερος νταλκας οοολου του κοσμου οχι μονο δικος σου. Θα το παω αλλιως...Θα πρεπει ας πουμε να τρωτε, σωστα; Σηκω τωρα και μαγειρεψε. Θα πρεπει να εχετε ενα ωραιο περιβαλλον σωστα; Φυτεψε κανα λουλουδικο σε καμια γλαστρα, αλλαξε κατι στο περιβαλλον σου και τη διακοσμηση, θα νιωσεις κι εσυ καλυτερα. Θα πρεπει να φροντιζεις τον ευατο σου και να νιωθεις ομορφα για να σε χαιρονται το παιδακι σου και ο αντρας σου σωστα; Κανε μποτέ. Πιασε φρουφρου και αρωματα οσο και αν βαριεσαι. Θα πρεπει να μπορεις να προσφερεις καθοδηγηση και στοργη στο παιδακι σου σωστα; Καντο τωρα στον εαυτο σου. Σκεψου αυριο το παιδι σου να σου πει "μαμα ειμαι αχρηστος/αχρηστη ειναι στο DNA μου το πιστευω ακραδαντα". Φαντασου το υποτιθεμενο παιδακι σου να στο λεει αυτο. Τι θα του/της ελεγες; Ειμαι βεβαιη πως θα εβρισκες 10000000 λογους να τον/την διαψευσεις (δε ξερω αν θες και αγορι η κοριτσι :P)... Ε γιατι δεν το κανεις για τον εαυτο σου λοιπον; 
Δεν ειναι κακο να πεφτουμε, να σαπιζουμε λιγο, να χανουμε το δρομο μας και το κουραγιο μας...αλλα σιγα σιγα πρεπει και να ανακαμπτουμε και να μαζευουμε τα κομματια μας και να ΜΗΝ ΒΟΛΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ στη μιζερια μας. Με τον δικο σου ρυθμο, με τον δικο σου τροπο...σιγα σιγα...εγω δεν σου λεω για διατροφες και γυμναστικες και χομπι για να ανεβει η διαθεση, φανταζομαι τα ξερεις και αν δε ξερεις θα σου στειλω και λινκ απο αλλο θεμα που ειχα απαντησει λιγο καπως παρομοιο με το δικο σου. Απο εκει και περα εσυ ξερεις πως φανταζεσαι τα ονειρα σου και τι απο αυτα μπορεις να εφαρμοζεις σημερα κι ολας, μπορει η εικονα που σου περιεγραψα να μην ειναι ο τυπος συζυγου/μαμας που θελεις να εισαι, μπορει να γουσταρεις κατι αλλο. Μπορει να θες να ασχολειται με τα κλασικα κομματια η μαμα σου να χαιρεται και το εγγονι της και εσυ να εισαι πιο εναλλακτικη, να προσφερεις αλλα πραγματα. Δες λοιπον τι πραγματα θα ηθελες να προσφερεις (χωρις να σκεφτεσαι μπορω δε μπορω) και βακε μπρος αυριο κι ολας να αρχισεις να τα εφαρμοζεις λιγο λιγο στη καθημερινοτητα σου. 
Το οτι δεν εχεις ορεξη δεν σημαινει πως παντα θα ειναι ετσι...δεν μπορεις να θυμηθεις μια περιοδο στη ζωη σου που ειχες ορεξη για τα παντα; Η για διάφορα τελοσπαντων; Ε δεν ειναι παραλογο να νομιζεις πως δεν θα νιωσεις ποτε ξανα ετσι; Ολα περνανε και καλα και ασχημα και τα ασχημα και τα καλα και ξανα μανα...
Το θεμα ειναι ποσο διατεθειμενη εισαι να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου να τελειωνεις με το ψυχοπλακωμα μια ωρα αρχυτερα. Μελι γαλα δεν ειναι ολα ποτε αλλα το ξερεις (το λογικο σου κομματι ασχετα απο το συναισθηματικο) οτι θα νιωσεις συγκριτικα καλυτερα καποια στιγμη....
Επισης για να πεις με τοση σιγουρια οτι δεν εισαι καλη σε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ πρεπει να τα εχεις δοκιμασει ΟΛΑ. Τα εχεις δοκιμασει ολα;

----------


## elis

Άχρηστος είναι αυτός που δε μαθαίνει κι ας είναι και καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου κάνεις δε γεννήθηκε να τα ξέρει όλα

----------


## girl1988

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και το χρόνο σου.. Αλλά δεν πιάνει τιποτα σε μένα.. Δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω τίποτα και σε αυτό φταίει το μυαλό μου. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς φταίει φυσικά στη δομή και λειτουργια του εγκεφάλου μου και ούτε θα μάθω πατέ.. Σαφώς δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα, αλλά αυτά που δοκίμασα μου δείχνουν πόσο δυσλειτουργώ....Δεν εργάζομαι γιατί είμαι ανασφαλής, μένω με τους γονείς και δεν πρόκειται ποτε να ανεξαρτητοποιηθώ..

----------


## Natalia_sups

Μωρε συγνωμη κι ολας που θα μιλησω λιγο πιο χυμα αλλα μπουρδες λες. Δε πιανει τιποτα...ναι εισαι η πρωτη που εχει πεσει ψυχολογικα επειδη ζει σε μια σκατα οικονομια παγιδευμενη στο περιβαλλον οπου μεγαλωσε με τους γονεις της και συνεπως και σε μια ψυχολογια του "ανημπορου παιδιου", εισαι ειδικη ανιατη περιπτωση. Φυσικα οπως καταλαβαινεις αυτο το εγραψα ειρωνικα, δεν εισαι η πρωτη ουτε η τελευταια. Συγνωμη. Ειναι πιο κλασικη και απο τη μουσικη του μπετοβεν η περιπτωση σου. Εκτος αν δεν μας τα λες ολα και εχεις παει και ειδικο και σου ειπε "σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα". Αλλα υποθετω πως αυτο δεν ισχυει. 
Η αληθεια ειναι πως πρεπει απλα να αναλαβεις την ευθυνη του εαυτου σου και να αρχισεις να δρας...αλλα το να πεις "μαλλον ειμαι απλα φτιαγμενη απο το dna μου αχρηστη και χαζη η δε ξερω τι" ειναι πιο ευκολο και βολικο γιατι σημαινει πως δεν υπαρχει τιποτα που μπορεις να κανεις και αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου στη τυχη του...αυτο θες; Να αφησεις τον εαυτο σου στη τυχη του; Στη φαση που περνας βασικα αυτο θελεις...εχω περασει κι εγω τις μαυρες φασεις που ηθελα να ριξω κροσε μπουκετο σε οποιον μου ελεγε οτιδηποτε καλο και δεν ηθελα να ακουσω τιποτα. Ελεγα το πονο μου, αρνιομουν πεισματικα οτιδηποτε ευελπιδο η καλο μου ελεγαν και τους εβγαζα ηλιθιους και στο τελος απλα εκνευριζοταν το αλλο ατομο γιατι μπαιναμε σε λούπα τα ιδια και τα ιδια. Μαλλον σε αυτη τη φαση απλα μπηκες να γραψεις το πονο σου να το βγαλεις απο μεσα σου λοιπον, δεν εισαι ετοιμη να ακουσεις...εγω απλα θα σου πω κατι που θα σε εκνευρισει προς το παρον αλλα το πιστευω ακραδαντα: Ολα Θα Πανε Καλα.

----------


## girl1988

Με βλέπεις πεπεισμένη στο ότι δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι στη ζωή μου προς το καλύτερο, διότι η περίπτωσή μου έχει πλέον χρονίσει... Ακόμη και η δημιουργικότητα, η εμπνευση και τα κίνητρα δεν έρχονται αυτοβούλως.. Αυτή είναι εν κατακλείδι η άποψή μου.. 
υ.γ. πάσχω απο ψύχωση. Ίσως η αρρώστια ή η φαρμακευτική αγωγή να με έχουν βλάψει κάπου ανεπανόρθωτα.. Δεν μπορούμε να το αποκλείσουμε.

----------


## elis

Κι εγώ έτσι είμαι μόνο που απέκτησα άμυνες γιατί κυκλοφορώ μόνο αυτό βελτιώθηκε

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Με βλέπεις πεπεισμένη στο ότι δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι στη ζωή μου προς το καλύτερο, διότι η περίπτωσή μου έχει πλέον χρονίσει... Ακόμη και η δημιουργικότητα, η εμπνευση και τα κίνητρα δεν έρχονται αυτοβούλως.. Αυτή είναι εν κατακλείδι η άποψή μου.. 
> υ.γ. πάσχω απο ψύχωση. Ίσως η αρρώστια ή η φαρμακευτική αγωγή να με έχουν βλάψει κάπου ανεπανόρθωτα.. Δεν μπορούμε να το αποκλείσουμε.


Αυτοβουλως δεν δημιουργουνται οχι. Εχουν ομως περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να επανεμφανιστουν αν εκθετεις αυτοβουλως τον εαυτο σου σε καταστασεις που το ευνοουν. Οσο χαζο και ανουσιο και αν σου φαινεται αρχικα καθε τι που θα κανεις. Ε ποτε εχεισ περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να βοηθηθεις αν κανεις κατι η αν δε κανεις τιποτα; Και μπορει τελοσπαντων να ειναι με τροπο που δεν το περιμενες. Ειναι αφελες να πιστευουμε οτι μπορουμε να προβλεψουμε τα παντα. Οσο αφελες ειναι να προβλεψουμε οτι ολα θα μας πηγαινουν τελεια αλλο τοσο αφελες ειναι να πιστευουμε οτι ολα θα μας πηγαινουν μονο σκατα αν κανουμε κατι.
Απο εκει και περα η ψυχωση δεν μου λεει κατι. Μην πας να βολευτεις πισω απο τη ταμπελα της ψυχωσης. Τα φαρμακα τα παιρνεις για να μπορεις να εισαι απαλλαγμενη απο συμπτωματα και να εισαι ετσι ελευθερη να επιδιωξεις μια ωραια ποιοτικη ζωη. 
Αλλιως γιατι το παιρνεις; Για να βαλεις στον εαυτο σου το στιγμα οτι "α εχω ψυχωση δεν ειναι καλα οργανωμενος ο εγκεφαλος μου δε μπορω να κανω το ενα δε μπορω να κανω το αλλο"? Οχι βεβαια...παιρνεις φαρμακα για να μπορεις να λειτουργεις κανονικα. Για να λυπασαι και να χαιρεσαι να προσπαθεις και να επιτυγχανεις η να αποτυγχανεις οπως ο οποιοσδηποτε καθημερινος μεσος ανθρωπος. Μπορει να μην εχεις βρει ακομα τη καλυτερη φαρμακευτικη θεραπεια για εσενα η δοσολογια, η μπορει απλα περα απο το κομματι της ψυχωσης να σε καταβαλλει η θλιψη (δε θα πω καταθλιψη δε μπορω να σε διαγνωσω κι ολας)....αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει πως δεν μπορεις να βρεις μια ισορροπια. Απλα οκ θελει λιγο κουραγιο παραπανω...δεκτο. Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι περνας. Αλλα εχω δει ανθρωπο που αγαπω να σηκωνει τα χερια ψηλα και να κρυβεται πισω απο τη διαγνωση του με αποτελεσμα να απομονωθει κοινωνικα και να μεινει πισω στη ζωη ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΟ. Το εβλεπα πως δεν υπηρχε λογος και πολλες φορες χρησιμοποιουσε τη διαγνωση του σαν δικαιολογια επειδη δεν ειχε κουραγιο. Μια χαρα εξυπνη συγκροτημενη κοπελα σε βλεπω και απλα εισαι πολυ πεσμενη ψυχολογικα...μην κανεις την ιδια μαλακια. Εγω το αποκλειω πως εχεις υποστει ανεπανορθωτη ζημια, δεν εχουν σημασια οι επιμερους λεπτομερειες της περιπτωσης σου, μπορεις να επιδιωξεις μια ποιοτικη ζωη οπως αγαπας.

----------


## καθρεπτης

Κορίτσι πόσο καιρό είναι που γνωρίζεις για την ψύχωση? 
Να υποθέσω πως το 88 στο νικ σου είναι ημερομηνία γέννησης και είσαι 29?
Εγινε κάτι τον τελευταίο χρόνο και σε έριξε τόσο ή ήταν έτσι απλά η ώρα του για να γίνει?

----------


## girl1988

Ήταν απλά να γίνει κι έγινε... Λένε ότι πιέστηκα στο εξωτερικό με δουλειές και σπουδες... Εγώ πιστεύω θα γινόταν ούτως ή αλλως... 28 είμαι και έχω ψύχωση από τα 25..

----------


## elis

Ρε συ κορίτσι κι εγώ από πίεση το έπαθα δεν αντέχει κανένας την πίεση μόνο αυτοί που πήγαν στρατό για τα κορίτσια δε ξέρω εγώ μετά το στρατό αντέχω την πίεση πριν τίποτα κάπως πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθείσ πάλι δεν μπορείς να πας εθελόντρια κάπου δε σε ενδιαφέρει κάτι?

----------


## girl1988

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τίποτα.. Σε όλα είμαι σκράπας. Έτσι νιώθω τουλάχιστον.

----------


## elis

Ρε συ ποιος είναι καλός σε όλα όλοι σε κάποια κομμάτια χάνουμε εμείς με την ψύχωση ένα παραπάνω προσπάθησε κι εγώ έτσι ένιωθα άλλα είδα ότι δεν είναι έτσι με τα χρόνια προσπάθειας

----------


## Diana1982

> Είμαι άχρηστη σε όλα. Η ζωή μου δεν έχει νόημα. Πιστεύω πλέον ακράδαντα πως είναι εφικτό λόγω dna και γονιδίου να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι παντελώς άχρηστοι, όπως είμαι εγώ.. Όλη μέρα κοιμάμαι και σερφάρω στο νετ. Αυτή είναι κατά βάσην η ζωή μου... Δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα και σε τίποτα δεν είμαι καλή. Ελπίζω κι εύχομαι να πεθάνω σύντομα... Έχω βέβαια όνειρα, όπως το να παντρευτώ΄και να κάνω ένα παιδάκι, αλλά πώς θα το μεγαλώσω το παιδί και πώς θα ανταπεξέλθω σε ένα νοικοκυριό χωρίς διάθεση κι ενώ θα κοιμάμαι όλη μέρα? Τίποτα.. ένα γαμώτο απλά για τα χρόνια που περνούν.


Απλά δεν έχεις βρει το κίνητρο στην ζωή σου.Για να αλλάξεις πρέπει πρώτα απ'όλα να το θέλεις και να βρεις τρόπους για να αλλάξεις....
Καθισμένη στο κρεβάτι σου και μην κάνοντας τίποτα για αλλαγή-απλά θα μεγαλώνει η μελαγχολία σου.
Αχρηστος είναι ο άνθρωπος που το πιστεύει για τον εαυτό του.

Μήπως να έπαιρνες κάποιες πρωτοβουλίες;

----------


## girl1988

Είναι θέμα προσωπικότητας και λειτουργίας εγκεφάλου... Διακατέχομαι από : υπνηλία, έντονο αίσθημα κόπωσης και κονωνικό άγχος. Από τα 17 που έπιασα την πρώτη δουλειά μου διαπίστωσα ότι δεν είμαι για πολλά πολλά...

----------


## kavkaz

δεν μου λες αφου εχεις τις απαντησεις σε ολα γιατι μας ρωτας; εγω δεν θα μπω στο τρυπακι να σου πω οτι δεν εισαι αχρηστη και μπλα μπλα εγω απλα θα σου πω ρην εμπειρια μου....εγω ειμαι πρωην ναρκομανης ψυχωτικος με παρανοιες και παραισθησεις συν παραβατικες συμπεριφορες οπως το γεγονος οτι πιανομουν στα χερια με ανθρωπους χωρις σοβαρο λογο και μαντεψε εχω περασει και εγω απο αυτο να νιωθω αχρηστος χωρις προοπτικη κι ολη μερα να μαι στο κρεβατι βεβαια εγω ξεκινησα απ τα χειροτερα διοτι με μαζεψαν απο το δρομο και καθαρισα απο ναρκωτικα...
σημερα δεν πινω ναρκωτικα και αλκοολ ακολουθω αγωγη και εχω βρει δουλεια και πηγαινω καμια φορα για τρεξιμο και ασκηση......

λοιπον; για πες ξανα τι ελεγες πριν; ποια ειναι η δικαιολογια σου; αν θες ολη μερα να σαι ετσι με αγχος η ξερω γω τι απο αυτα τα μοδατα και να λυπασαι καντο κανεις δεν θα λυπηθει αλλα αν δεν θες παρε την ζωη στα χερια σου βημα βημα τη φορα βαλε προτεραιοτητες και μικρους στοχους και μη μ πεις δεν μπορεις εγω δεν ηξερα ουτε πως να ζητησω δουλεια ημουν κυριολεκτικα στο περιθωριο..αφου μπορεσα εγω μπορεις και εσυ τα αλλα δικαιολογιες ειναι ...αυτα

----------


## indianas

> Είναι θέμα προσωπικότητας και λειτουργίας εγκεφάλου... Διακατέχομαι από : υπνηλία, έντονο αίσθημα κόπωσης και κονωνικό άγχος. Από τα 17 που έπιασα την πρώτη δουλειά μου διαπίστωσα ότι δεν είμαι για πολλά πολλά...


Γεια σου και από εμένα. Κοίταξε να δεις ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι είναι ψύχωση και πως το βιώνεις αυτό το πράγμα. Το γεγονός όμως ότι γράφεις εδώ σημαίνει ότι έχεις κάποια αίσθηση του εαυτού και ότι κάτι θες να αλλάξει. Λες ότι έχεις κοινωνικό άγχος μπορεί και η επικοινωνία σου με τους ανθρώπους να μην είναι και η καλύτερη αλλά και τι με αυτό; Όλα αυτά είναι δευτερεύοντα. Το πρωτεύον είναι σιγά σιγά να αποκτάς όλο και μεγαλύτερη επαφή με τον εαυτό σου εκεί να επικεντρωθείς. Τα υπόλοιπα βάλτα σε δεύτερη μοίρα. Και εγώ είμαι ένας άνθρωπος ο οποίος πήρε απαλλαγή από τον στρατό γιατί δεν άντεχε το περιβάλλον. Αυτό μπορεί κάτι να σημαίνει αλλά μπορεί και να μην σημαίνει τίποτα. Η ουσία είναι ότι όλα τα πράγματα αλλάζουν...τίποτα δεν είναι μόνιμο. Μπορεί να φαίνεται ότι για κάποιο διάστημα παραμένουμε στάσιμοι ή οπισθοχωρούμε αλλά στην πραγματικότητα ποτέ δεν μένουμε ίδιοι. Όσο περισσότερο το συνειδητοποιούμε αυτό τόσο πιο δυνατοί γινόμαστε. Υπομονή... Κάποια πράγματα στην ζωή μας επαναλαμβάνονται γιατί κάτι θέλουν να μας πουν. 
Αυτή είναι η ταπεινή μου γνώμη. Και μην νομίζεις γράφοντας αυτά προσπαθώ να δώσω δύναμη και στον εαυτό μου. Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## rolen

> Είμαι άχρηστη σε όλα. Η ζωή μου δεν έχει νόημα. Πιστεύω πλέον ακράδαντα πως είναι εφικτό λόγω dna και γονιδίου να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι παντελώς άχρηστοι, όπως είμαι εγώ.. Όλη μέρα κοιμάμαι και σερφάρω στο νετ. Αυτή είναι κατά βάσην η ζωή μου... Δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα και σε τίποτα δεν είμαι καλή. Ελπίζω κι εύχομαι να πεθάνω σύντομα... Έχω βέβαια όνειρα, όπως το να παντρευτώ΄και να κάνω ένα παιδάκι, αλλά πώς θα το μεγαλώσω το παιδί και πώς θα ανταπεξέλθω σε ένα νοικοκυριό χωρίς διάθεση κι ενώ θα κοιμάμαι όλη μέρα? Τίποτα.. ένα γαμώτο απλά για τα χρόνια που περνούν.


Καλησπέρα! Δεν είσαι άχρηστη και μη νιώθεις έτσι για τον εαυτό σου! Όταν λες ότι κοιμάσαι όλη μέρα, τι εννοείς; Εννοώ, πόσες ώρες περίπου την ημέρα; Και ότι σερφάρεις στο νετ πολύ ώρα δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό. Θα μαθαίνεις πολλά πράγματα ως τώρα και αυτό είναι και δημιουργικό! :)

----------


## serios

Γεια σου girl!!!
Λυπάμαι για τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα που σε διακατέχουν.Δεν πιστεύω πως κάποιος άνθρωπος είναι άχρηστος από την φύση του.Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που έχασαν τα πάντα και ορθοπόδησαν και πάλι κάνοντας σπουδαία πράγματα.Υπάρχουν άπειρα παραδείγματα.
Σ'αυτό που πιστεύω είναι οι επιλογές μας.Αυτό είναι που μας καθορίζει καθημερινά.Εχουμε όμως λογική και βούληση και με λίγη παρατηρητικότητα μπορούμε να διαπιστώσουμε τα πράγματα που μας πηγαίνουν πίσω.
Πρώτα απ'όλα όπως είπες έχεις ψύχωση.Ενημερώθηκες για την κατάσταση σου;;Πρόσφατα ήσουν σε υποτροπή.Να σου πω ότι μετά από υποτροπή τα φάρμακα ίσως αυξηθούν κάτι που σημαίνει μεγαλύτερη καταστολή,υπνηλία,μειωμένο κίνητρο αν υπάρχουν αρνητικά συμπτώματα.
Η πάθηση μας κάνει να βλέπουμε τα πράγματα μέσα από διαφορετικό πρίσμα μη ρεαλιστικό τις περισσότερες φορές.Οποιοσδήποτε ο οποίος δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει απλά πράγματα λόγω μιας πάθησης όπως συμβαίνει και στην ψύχωση,η πρώτη σκέψη που θα του ερχόταν στο μυαλό θα ήταν η σύγκριση με τους υπόλοιπους ανθρώπους και θα έβαζε την ταμπέλα είμαι άχρηστος.Μη πιστεύεις στις ταμπέλες που τοποθετούνται στον εαυτό μας από τον εαυτο μας λόγω της πάθησης.Να πιστέψεις στις δυνατότητες.Κάθε άνθρωπος έχει απεριόριστες δυνατότητες.Φαντάσου τον εαυτό σου αυτή την στιγμή σαν ένα χωράφι χορταριασμένο.Πρέπει πρώτα να ξεχορταριάσεις δηλαδή να φύγουν τα συμπτώματα της πάθησης και μετά να τοποθετήσεις τους σπόρους που θα σε κάνουν έναν όμορφο άνθρωπο.Αυτά είναι οι αρχές και οι αξίες που θα σε καθοδηγούν.Αν τοποθετήσεις ζιζάνια όπως ταμπέλες και ηττοπάθεια λογικό είναι ο καρπός να είναι μικρής αξίας.

Δεν θα σου πω το απλό πίστεψε στον εαυτό σου.Για να γίνει αυτό όπως είπε και o kavkaz πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν μικροί και επιτεύξιμοι στόχοι.Μη βλέπεις τι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αλλά τι μπορείς.Ξεκίνα από απλά πράγματα όπως το να σηκωθείς 1 ώρα πιο πριν αρχικά...μετά από λίγες βδομάδες κάντο 2 ώρες και πάει λέγοντας.Σίγουρα θα έχεις πισωγυρίσματα.Λες δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.Δεν μπορείς πχ να πλύνεις τα πιάτα και να βοηθάς τους γονείς σου;;Προσπάθησε να δώσεις ένα χέρι βοήθειας.Ρώτα τους πως νιώθουν και αυτοί και γίνε δοτική.Έτσι θα αλλάξει ο τρόπος με τον οποίο βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου.Μετά προσπάθησε να βγαίνεις.Καλό είναι το περπάτημα αν σε ζορίζει το τρέξιμο.Καλή είναι και η παρέα που μας καταλαβαίνει.Κάθε πρόβλημα έχει και μια λύση.Μη ρίχνεις όμως άσπρη πετσέτα βολευόμενη στην μιζέρια.Ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι.Από τα ίδια πέρασα και γω.Αλλά υπάρχει ελπίδα.Προσωπικά την ψύχωση την είδα σαν ευκαιρία να γίνω καλύτερος άνθρωπος.Πένθησα για τον παλιό μου εαυτό.Κυλιέμαι στα μονοπάτια του αγνώστου και της αβεβαιότητας.Πιστεύω όμως στην αλλαγή.
Σου εύχομαι καλή αρχή στις νέες σου αποφάσεις!!!

----------


## serios

Και κάτι ακόμα...
Μέρος της ανάρρωσης είναι η φάση από τον *κριτικό εαυτό* στην *αποδοχή* και στην *εσωτερική φωνή συμπόνοιας*  προς τον εαυτό μας.

Όλοι μας τείνουμε να είμαστε σκληροί με τους εαυτούς μας.Ειδικά όταν τον χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερο όπως σε μια δυσκολια όπως είναι η αρρώστιες.Λένε να συμπεριφερόμαστε στον εαυτό μας όπως στον καλύτερο μας φίλο.Σκέψου ένα πρόσωπο που αγαπάς.Θα του έλεγες μια δύσκολη στιγμή είσαι άχρηστο,χωρίς ικανόητες και προοπτική ζωής και καλύτερα να μας απαλλάξεις από την παρουσία σου;;Πιθανόν όχι!!

----------


## girl1988

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.. προσπαθω όσο οι δυνατότητες μου μου το επιτρέπουν..

----------


## serios

To ζήτημα είναι ότι δεν πιστεύεις πως έχεις δυνατότητες. Αν συνεχίσεις με την ίδια οπτική ποτέ δεν θα μάθεις τα όρια σου και θα κατηγορείς τα γονίδια λες και πάσχεις από κάποιο σύνδρομο χαμηλής νοημοσύνης που ακόμα και αυτά τα άτομα μια χαρά επιτεύγματα έχουν.

----------


## girl1988

Δεν θελω να γινω κουραστικη, αλλα δυστυχως υπάρχει και αυτή η πραγματικότητα.. γνωρίζω κι αλλες γυναίκες έτσι, μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας, χωρίς δουλεια και οικογένεια που μένουν ακόμη με τους γονεις τους... Αυτό φοβάμαι...

----------


## serios

Eίναι στο χέρι σου να μη επιτρέψεις στον φόβο σου να γίνει μοίρα σου αλλά κίνητρο για κάτι καλύτερο!!

----------


## girl1988

Ναι, ευχαριστώ! Μακάρι...

----------


## Toxotis

Καταρχάς το όνειρο που έχεις να κάνεις οικογένεια και παιδί είναι πολύ όμορφο και είναι στο χέρι σου να το πραγματοποιήσεις :) Εκτός από αυτό τι άλλα όνειρα έχεις; Κάπου διάβασα ότι παίρνεις φάρμακα,το καλύτερο είναι να πας στον γιατρό σου και να στα αλλάξει γιατί και εγώ πέρασα από αυτό το στάδιο που περιγράφεις με κούραση,κόπωση,δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα και είχα παραιτηθεί απ'τα πάντα!Και τελικά φταίγανε οι παρενέργειες των συγκεκριμένων φαρμάκων για όλα αυτά και φυσικά μου τα άλλαξε.

----------


## joanna22

αχαχχα γελαω γτ αισθανομαι οτι καποιο αλλο ατομο σκεφτηκε το dna οπως εγω .και γω τα ιδια κανω τρ δλδ π εχω καταθλιψη ηρεμησε

----------


## Mελίνa

Σε νιωθω girl1988, απολυτα...

----------


## masterridley

Αυτή τη φάση που μένεις με τους γονείς, κοιμάσαι όλη μέρα (γιατί ξενύχτησες το βράδυ) και νιώθεις ότι δεν μπορείς να ανταπεξέλθεις σε καμία δουλειά γι'αυτό και δεν δουλεύεις, την περνάω εγώ τώρα. Αλλά ακριβώς.

Προσπαθώ να το σπάσω αυτό όμως και να κάνω έστω το 1% αυτών που μου λέει ο θεραπευτής, μπας και γίνει το θαύμα...

----------


## willowfairy

Σηκω, πλυσου, ντυσου και χτενισου και πηγαινει βολτες με παρεες , αυτο σιγα σιγα θα ειναι και το 1ο σου βημα στην θετικοτητα!!!

----------


## Magdalinx

Δεν είσαι άχρηστη, έχεις απομονωθεί στο σπιτάκι σου, στην ασφάλεια σου και στην μιζέρια σου και δεν έχεις κανένα κίνητρο. 
Φοβάσαι να βγεις έξω γιατί νιώθεις ανικανη να ανταπεξέλθεις με όλες τις φοβίες που έχεις δημιουργήσει και ίσως πια έχεις σκοτώσει μόνη σου και το κίνητρο της δημιουργικότητας.
Αν δεν θες να ζεις έτσι, βγες και πολέμησε. Η ζωή δεν έχει κανενα ενδιαφέρον χωρίς πρόκληση. Μπορείς να καθεσαι σπιτι όλη σου την ζωή και να μιζεριάζεις για την κενότητα σου όμως να ξέρεις πως εσύ η ιδια με τις πράξεις σου το επιλέγεις συνειδητά, φοβάσαι να πιεστείς και να αγωνιστεις. Καμια ψύχωση και κανένα κοινωνικό αγχος δεν φταίει. Αντειθέτως αυτά ξεπερνιούνται μέσα από την επαφή και την κοινωνική προσφορά. Εισαι άχρηστη ναι όχι επδ είσαι ελαττωματική αλλά επειδή δεν θες να προσφέρεις σε σένα και τους άλλους τον πολυτιμο εαυτό σου. Δεν θες να πιεστείς και να προσπαθήσεις. Ομως ζουμε 70-80 χρόνια και το σημαντικότερο είναι η αλληλεγγύη. Αν ο καθένας μας κλεινοταν στο σπιτάκι του και βυθιζόταν στα προβλήματά του χωρίς να το παλευει τότε θα μασταν μια αξιοθρήνητη κοινωνία. Βγες και κοιταξε καταματα τον φόβο σου. Μονο έτσι θα ξεκολλησεις. Αλλα μην λες δεν μπορείς, πες απλά ότι δεν γουστάρεις!

----------


## girl1988

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Σαφώς και δε ζω ολη μου τη ζωη εγκλειστη, εχω κανει ανα διαστηματα προσπάθειες.. Νιωθω όμως οτι δεν μπορώ να ανταποκριθώ σε περιβάλλοντα απαιτητικά που θελουν ενα συγκεντρωμένο και οργανωμένο νου. Νιωθω το μυαλο μου σα λαβύρινθο κι επίσης νιωθω πως σε τιποτα δεν ειμαι καλη. Δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το περιγράψω.. Κανενα ουσιαστικό κινητρο

----------


## Magdalinx

Μα βρε κοπέλα μου κανεις δεν γεννιέται καλός σε κάτι, όλα τα καλλιεργούμε εμείς μέσω της αγάπης και της εξάσκησης. Και ούτε χρειάζεται να μαστε άψογοι σε κάτι ή σε όλα, σημασία έχει εμείς να απολαμβάνουμε αυτό που κάνουμε και να περνάμε όμορφα. Λογικό μου φαίνεται να μην αντιλαμβάνεσαι το μυαλό σου ως ενα περιπλοκο λαβύρινθο που σε κάνει να μην μπορείς να συγκεντρωθείς. Εγώ όταν είχα βυθιστεί στο κενό μου θυμάμαι ότι για αρκετό διάστημα ο εγκέφαλος δεν λειτουργούσε. Μου μιλάγανε και είχα μια ιδιαίτερα αργή σκέψη, σαν ένα πέπλο που με εμπόδιζε να επεξεργαστώ πληροφορίες. Δεν ήμουν χαζή. Ηταν που είχα αφήσει τον εαυτό μου. Το κίνητρο είναι ότι πιο δυνατό σαυατή τη ζωή κατά την άπαοψή μου και δεν αποκτιέται με τον στοχασμό. Αποκτιέται σιγά σιγά. Οπότε για αρχή θα σου πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις με πολύ προσιτά περιβάλλοντα όπου υπάρχει αρκετή αποδοχή του άλλου. Θα μπορούσες να συμμετέχεις σε διάφορες ομάδες αλληλεγγύης ή τέχνης ή οτιδήποτε ώστε να πάρεις ενα γερό feedback για την καινούρια σου αρχή. Μην σκέφτεσαι τι θα πει ο αλλος για σένα ή αν θα σε απορρίψει. Αυτό που πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι είναι ότι θες να αλλάξεις ζωή και να αναζωογοννήσεις το μέσα σου

----------


## kavkaz

Τα συμπτωματα σου μοιαζουν με τα δικα μου ειναι της ψυχωσης αυτα εκτος κι αν περνεις βαρυα αγωγη εγω περνω ενα χαπι κααι το χω συνηθισει...λοιπον θα σου πω μια φραση ξεκινα να κανεις κατι με το σωμα σου και θα ακολουθησει και το μυαλο σου τι σημαινει οτι ειναι της μοιρας σου; αμα ειναι ετσι εγω που ειμαι ναρκομανης και μετα απο εναμιση χρονο υποτροπιασα και ηπια τοση κοκαινη που πηγε να γινει τσιμεντο η κοιλια μου τι πρεπει να κανω; να μην ξανα προσπαθησω; να πεθανω απ τα ναρκωτικα; καλως η κακως για ολη μου την ζωη πρεπει να κανω ομαδες αυτοβοηθειας και να χω προγραμμα για να μενω καθαρος συν οτι πασχω και εγω απο ψυχωση και πρεπει να περνω και την αγωγη; αν νιωθεις εσυ αχρηστη πες μου να σου στειλω μηνυμα να σου πω ποσο ντροπη κουβαλαω για την ζωη που εχω κανει

----------


## loca

σε νιωθω απολυτα ειμαι 27 χρονων, εχω δουλεψει μονο 2 φορες,φιλους δεν εχω,εχω φτασει 9ο ετος στη σχολη και απλα βλεπω τη ζωη να περνα απο μπροστα μου.

----------


## girl1988

Loca άσε κι εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι κανω λαθος... Αληθεια, δεν μου λείπει κατι πιστευω.. Εκτός ισως απο το σωστο τροπο διεκπεραίωσης των καταστάσεων.. Εσύ τι πιστευεις οτι φταιει;

----------

